# 2013 SQ/SPL Competitions



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

I am currently building for the 2013 season, a sq and spl car. 
Seems MECA has the most shows in the southeast.
What other organizations will be prominent in 2013?
I am familiar with IASCA, DB Drag.


----------

